# Someone dropped a mare off in my pasture!!



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good cover story, they just left her there, papers pinned to the gate eh? I'll have to try that one.

Very nice looking mare, what are your plans for her?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Good cover story, they just left her there, papers pinned to the gate eh? I'll have to try that one.
> 
> Very nice looking mare, what are your plans for her?


I believe she may have a marriage lined up with Pink Floyd. I don't have much experience with her sire's side, but her dam line - That Muscat / Naradni should cross amazing with Pink Floyd's Desperado V / Khemosabi / Fame VF for a reining baby. And that neck between the two. 
If I'm working out of home, I'd like to get her going under saddle if that doesn't work... Then just spoil her rotten. 
I would say show but Khade is going up up a ton of four digits when he goes to BC so, that is a future thing. Far off, future. LOL


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha, oh you had me!

Man what a LOOKER you have there! I want one just like her.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Really, someone just left her in pasture? (Honestly I'd like a horse to just show up at my place! lol) 

She's beautiful!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SummerShy said:


> Haha, oh you had me!
> 
> Man what a LOOKER you have there! I want one just like her.


Thanks! She is absolutely gorgeous. And a powerhouse mover.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

How come this never happens to me, lol??? Very nice mare, Egyptian on the top and Russian on the bottom. Just lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She doesn't look too rough to me.. reminds me a lot of my Ellie.. I really like her!!
GREAT pedigree!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowza! :shock: I'm not big on Arabs, but wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She looks so much like my arab gelding and he was of the Muskat line.


----------



## Khainon (Feb 24, 2013)

oh shes gorgeous....and now i know what ill be saying in the future..thanks for the idea! :: snickers::


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Druydess said:


> She doesn't look too rough to me.. reminds me a lot of my Ellie.. I really like her!!
> GREAT pedigree!!


Oh, she isn't rough at all. I don't think the lady I got her from knew quite what she had when she sold her. She made noises on Facebook after seeing these photos that she wished she hadn't had sold her. I thanked her for her lack in judgement. She knew the pedigree, but I don't think she really SAW her. 
But she did do a fabulous job of rehabbing her and selecting a good home for her. :lol:
She does look like your Ellie!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm thinking Dressage horse prospect! Look at how she can articulate those haunches while lifting her back! Awesome!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

SlideStop said:


> Wowza! :shock: I'm not big on Arabs, but wow!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! 
I only had some interesting cell phone shots of her when I went down to see her, but I had a feeling about her. I wasn't too sure about the sire line (I don't usually use Egyptian, sticking mostly to CMK, Polish, or Russian) but I went with intuition. Thankfully. 
Once she gets over her awkward attitude, I think she is going to be awesome!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> She looks so much like my arab gelding and he was of the Muskat line.


Just sitting in the pasture, I see her Egyptian side. But when she puffs up and uses herself, she is all Russian. I love it. Share a pic of your boy!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Khainon said:


> oh shes gorgeous....and now i know what ill be saying in the future..thanks for the idea! :: snickers::


LOL
Have a good distraction after! Like "Hey, I made you dinner too, come eat!" or "Oh look, a beer for you!" to take their mind of it. No sense in them dwelling... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

frlsgirl said:


> I'm thinking Dressage horse prospect! Look at how she can articulate those haunches while lifting her back! Awesome!


And suspension! We got a TON of photos with all four feet off the ground because she can literally hold herself in place. Incredible! 
She was also pretty catty so I'm hoping she can also produce some western babies. :lol:
No doubt she will be a fun ride!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm not really an Arab person either, but I can imagine that a baby from her crossed on a cutting bred QH stud would be a remarkable ranch horse.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow! She is stunning! 

Glad you were able to get a hold of her!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine was a great lesson horse for kids. When it came to temperament I wouldn't have changed a thing.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

She is gorgeous! But then again I'm biased - we also have a Nariadni granddaughter. What an incredible line that is. They are some of the smartest horses I've ever seen. But also very demanding. Once you bond, she'll let you know if you aren't spending the proper amount of time with her.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

WOW she is absolutely stunning!!! 

I can't wait to see the foals she produces for you.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm with Smrobs. I often dislike Arabians mostly because of all of the halter Arabians out there but this forum is winning me over with its amazing Arabians...I want a Quarab out of THIS mare and a big boned QH stud!!! 

Sigh...if only.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

Endiku said:


> I'm with Smrobs. I often dislike Arabians mostly because of all of the halter Arabians out there but this forum is winning me over with its amazing Arabians...I want a Quarab out of THIS mare and a big boned QH stud!!!
> 
> Sigh...if only.


I'm thinking the same thing.... maybe if we drop enough hints lol :wink:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow look at her move! She is lovely!


----------

